#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Need advice from anyone in Laos at the moment

## meow

I have just received an unconfirmed report that a UK citizen has died in Laos from an overdose, and his friend arrested. I am not sure where. I have been asked by a friend if I can find out any info regarding this. If anyone has heard anything of this nature I would appreciate any information. Thanks.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Contact the uk embassy in Bangkok.
They can help.
Whether they will?
Dunno.

----------


## Chris L

I had a friend that died in Vientianne. Possibly also drug related. He was a Kiwi. No Kiwi embassy there so the Oz embassy handled it. An embassy official had to go to the hospital and deal with the police investigation. (Mainly to rule out foul play)
The body was released and repatriated to Nong Khai hospital where local funeral arrangements were made. The NZ family declined an autopsy in Thailand. They came out for the funeral. Most of this was made possible because the guy had a local switched on wife who could take care of dealing with the local authorities. It took less than 2 days from time of death to the body arriving back in the Nong Khai hospital mortuary.

----------


## sunsetter

> I have just received an unconfirmed report that a UK citizen has died in Laos from an overdose, and his friend arrested. I am not sure where. I have been asked by a friend if I can find out any info regarding this. If anyone has heard anything of this nature I would appreciate any information. Thanks.


 
which news site or paper does your  friend work for? or are they a relative?wouldnt it be easy for you or  them to get to laos and find out? rather than you having to post on a forum of all places to look for news of this nature?

----------


## Finney64

Not heard anything on the grapevine in Vientiane , will ask around . As Dogcatcher says contact UK embassy in BKK & see if they know anything .

----------


## Carnwadrick

google their names with Laos and see what comes up

----------


## thebigcomeup

Yea a kid from Scotland ODed on some heroin, if you even want to call it that. Probably some real shitty derivative. It happened a few nights ago, i believe they have already taken his body to Vientiane. I met him and his buddies a few times. He was young, i would guess no older than 20, didnt even look like he shaved yet. His name was Kyle, the friend that I believe is in prison is Craig, there was another guy but not sure of his connection with them. They're demanding a shit tonne of money from Craig. The heat is coming down in vang vieng, locals are getting hassled, dragged away by shady undercovers. The cops are so corrupt they probably know exactly where he got it, that's if they didn't do the selling themselves which they often do. But yea its getting heavy in vang vieng. I remember that night and where I was and I noticed that the energy of the night was off, things didnt feel right, death was lurking around the corner for sure

----------


## sunsetter

in laos doing heroin, end of story, craig seems up shit creek no doubt without a paddle, all the 'im innocent' stuff the police will not swallow one bit, they knew the risks, laos is no different to any other SEAsian country with regards to drugs and corruption

shame for his parents when they get the call though

----------


## meow

> Yea a kid from Scotland ODed on some heroin, if you even want to call it that. Probably some real shitty derivative. It happened a few nights ago, i believe they have already taken his body to Vientiane. I met him and his buddies a few times. He was young, i would guess no older than 20, didnt even look like he shaved yet. His name was Kyle, the friend that I believe is in prison is Craig, there was another guy but not sure of his connection with them. They're demanding a shit tonne of money from Craig. The heat is coming down in vang vieng, locals are getting hassled, dragged away by shady undercovers. The cops are so corrupt they probably know exactly where he got it, that's if they didn't do the selling themselves which they often do. But yea its getting heavy in vang vieng. I remember that night and where I was and I noticed that the energy of the night was off, things didnt feel right, death was lurking around the corner for sure


That is them... Thanks for the info.

----------


## sunsetter

sorry to say but i saw the update and thought fcuk them, They will, and are ruining every nice little place in southeast asia, laos police are probably creaming at the idea of selling to, then milking the backpackers after this little episode, there will be one in cambodia next, probably ganja in one of the major towns, mY guess is PP.

----------

